# Tia is scared on the lead



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Little Tia is very het up when she sees other dogs if she is on her lead. Off lead over the park she is absolutely fine,doesn't bark,even runs up to other dogs to play. On lead she starts to bark as soon as she sees one. I have tried to get a treat out and get her to sit while the other dog walks by which seems to help but our pavements are so narrow it's such a squeeze to walk past with big Billy who is absolutely fine,very quiet and well behaved with other dogs, and her,I seem to take up the whole pavement! I tried a calming band but that didn't work. Have ordered a calming t shirt to try,I also want her to wear it while in kennels.
It's so odd,she lives with a big dog and is definitely in charge of him(!)went to puppy training class where she was fine, and is great off lead so why is she so stressed on lead and any ideas on how to deal with it?


----------



## RufflySpeaking (Jan 7, 2014)

It's not odd - it's the most common dog behavior there is. Being held back by a leash creates drive in a dog, and also builds a sense of needing to protect itself and you. It's the same reason that dogs will fight through a fence but play once the fence is gone. There are so many ways to fix leash reactivity that I can't give you the one right technique - google "leash reactive" and you'll get hundreds, if not thousands, of links and videos on how to fix it.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

here's an off the wall thought - inspired by my own experience when i had two dogs. does tia bark on leash if billy is not with you? or if she is taken out by someone else? is it possible that tia is resource guarding you or billy?

my male dog has always been more of an introvert - never barked at other dogs. then i brought a female (retired show dog) into my home. whenever i walked both, the male would bark at other dogs, kind of yelling at them to stay away. the female was not frightened of other dogs - in fact, i watched her do some amazing things to socialize with dogs that were skittish. when the female had to be put to sleep after four years with us, the male returned to his previous non-aggressive behavior around other dogs - which made me rethink my original intention to bring yet another dog into the home.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I recommend the book, Click to Calm. This is very common, as Ruffly Speaking said. I've dealt with it a lot, my own Doberman was very leash reactive but a perfect gentlemen when in class. And many clients have gone through the same thing. You are not alone.

Get that book. It will guide you step by step.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with patk that there may be a dynamic between Billy and Tia that underlies some of this. I would try seeing what happens when you have just Tia out on leash. That being said there are lots of desensitizing things you can do to help make this situation better. You may find it interesting to look at this older (and long) thread about a member who did lots of work with her dogs to get them out and walking in the street. Hers was a remarkable journey and shows how far you can go with a dog that starts out with leash problems.

http://http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/42634-i-walked-my-dogs.html


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks so much guys,really kind of you to reply in such detail. Billy and Tia are very reliant on each other,although Tia seems the dominant one over Billy at home. He never barks at other dogs,is very quiet on lead,but barks more at home(always listening out for people at the door) whereas Tia is quiet at home and noisy on lead! She does bark when she is out in her own on the lead,but doesn't often go out on her own. The only disadvantage I have with my two is this reliance on each other, as I realised when Tia went to be spayed and Billy cried and howled till I got home from the vet. I'm sure as you say there is some underlying cause making Tia do this but I will get that book and read the old thread,thanks so much,really appreciate it. Don't want people to think "oh it's that yappy poodle" as Tia is such a lovely girl.


----------

